# Sony Vegas 6.0



## kriechtier (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute...
ich habe seit heute Sony Vegas 6.0 (auf Englisch).
ich steig da zur Zeit überhaupt nicht durch, deshalb wollt ich fragen ob hier vllt jemand nen link zu einer Übersicht von vegas posten kann, bzw ein paar screenshots einstellen kann 
(wo finde ich effekte, wo ändere ich die geschwindigkeit etc.)
mfg
krieeeeechtier.

   <-- hat nicht geholfen -.-


----------



## axn (5. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Einige Threads weiter unten findet sich dieser Beitrag.. 

mfg

axn


----------

